# Teach in China



## Janehan (Jun 25, 2009)

Oral English teacher are needed in China

Firstly, thanks for your close attention and support!
The Native English Speaker Recruit Project (China District) is run by the International Education Volunteer Organization (China). It is authorized by the Chinese Education System to recruit foreign English teachers. 
Our Aim:
Providing high quality oral English teachers for schools (especially for primary and secondary schools) to improve Chinese students' English communication level.

Our Requirements:
Native speakers from USA, UK, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, Ireland

Teaching Place:
Your teaching place can be choose by yourself, from remote villages to bustling urban centres, including Hebei, Inner Mongolia, Henan, Shandong, Shanxi, Gansu, Ningxia, Jilin, Heilongjiang, Xinjiang, Yunnan, Guizhou, etc.

Your Benefits:
Three months' contract, it is renewable if you wish. It is an easy, enjoyable and rewarding work, meanwhile, it is also a good opportunity for you to travel in and explore China. Salary is between 3000-5000 RMB.

Contact Us:
Tel: +86 10 67527894 
Fax: +86 10 67576849 
Mobile: +8613693677612 
MSN: [email protected] 
SKYPE: janehan0402 
Contact Person: Janehan


----------

